# Boston: MVA with PI, PC v. municipal vehicle.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*BOSTON - *An off-duty Boston police officer has life-threatening injuries and four firefighters were injured after a firetruck and the officer's vehicle collided, sending the firetruck into the front of a Bank of America in Dorchester early Thursday morning.

The firetruck and the vehicle collided on Washington Street and Talbot Avenue around 2:26 a.m., according to a statement from Boston police. The truck ended in the entrance to the bank and the officer's vehicle, a black SUV with front-end damage, came to rest outside the bank.

Police said a fatal accident investigation team is now looking into the cause of the crash, but the officer's injuries were described as life-threatening.

The four firefighters who were injured have minor injuries, officials said.

Boston Fire crews were responding to a two-alarm fire on Dorchester Avenue, about 1 1/2 miles from the crash, when the firetruck slammed into the bank. It's unclear if the truck that crashed was on the way to help with that fire.























As of 6:30 a.m., the truck was still inside the building and crews were blocking off the area and re-routing traffic.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

DUI.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

CCCSD said:


> DUI.


Besides the time of night how are you jumping to that conclusion?


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> DUI.


Wrong. Nice try though.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Failure to yield. Time of day. History of cops drinking. Always start with the obvious.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

He had the green. Engine roasted the light. He was leaving work.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

USAF, any word on if BPPA will be doing a Gofundme or similar for the officer and his family? Please post if they have one


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

USAF3424 said:


> He had the green. Engine roasted the light. He was leaving work.


If he was just leaving work would this still be considered IOD?
*In the past I have heard some departments will cover an officer 1 hour before and after they are on/off duty.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Failure to yield. Time of day. History of cops drinking. Always start with the obvious.


The cop was leaving work, and there's video of the fire engine not even slowing down for a red light.

Very good of you to give your "brother" the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> If he was just leaving work would this still be considered IOD?
> *In the past I have heard some departments will cover an officer 1 hour before and after they are on/off duty.


Mostly a fallacy, unless you're one of the Golden Boys.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> Failure to yield. Time of day. History of cops drinking. Always start with the obvious.


Easy there Bro, your cynicism is showing again.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok. Ok. The Plugs were drinking... SOMEONE blew the intersection...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Roy Fehler said:


> The cop was leaving work, and there's video of the fire engine not even slowing down for a red light.
> 
> Very good of you to give your "brother" the benefit of the doubt.


That's called Real World thinking. Prove the negative, then go from there. Investigations 101.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> That's called Real World thinking. Prove the negative, then go from there. Investigations 101.


You're a defense lawyer's dream; "So, officer, you decided right from the beginning that my client was intoxicated, before ANY investigation?"

Don't make any presuppositions, that's Police Academy 100.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I hope he pulls through, couldn’t imagine getting hit by a fire truck.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

USAF286 said:


> I hope he pulls through, couldn't imagine getting hit by a fire truck.


Looks like he was hit on the driver's side to boot.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

02136colonel said:


> USAF, any word on if BPPA will be doing a Gofundme or similar for the officer and his family? Please post if they have one


Greg Hill foundation has been collecting money for him.
The Greg Hill Foundation | Boston Police Officer Alfredo Araujo

Came across this one also

The Alfredo Araujo Family Fund, organized by Mark Whalen


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sooty said:


> Looks like he was hit on the driver's side to boot.


Negative, saw the video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324473388262457347
He approached the light (green for him) and as he's 25% through hits his brakes and the engine comes screaming through. Front pass collision.

Just over a year on, returning home from a 12hr. No matter what, a tragedy either way all around. Hope all heal up


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I saw the video after! Wife says brain swelling protocol but afterwards he opened his eyes and moved his fingers. 

Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Praying for a full recovery.


----------

